# General > Technical Support >  AMD Athlon or Intel Pentium G620 Dual Core

## picturegifts

After coming to the conclusion that my old PC has given up the ghost I have decided to buy a new one.
I have narrowed down the choice to either a Zoostorm,  which has an Intel G620 Dual core CPU,  or one from Utopia PC's which has an AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quad Core CPU. 
Which one offers the best performance for day to day general use. It will not be used for playing games but will be used for photo editing

The full specs on the Zoostorm are:
*Zoostorm Intel Pentium G620 Dual Core, 6GB, 500GB Desktop PC.*
Great performance from cutting edge G620 HD processor.This system comes complete with Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, and Microsoft Office 2010 Starter which includes Starter versions of Microsoft Word and Excel.Enjoy HD quality graphics from the new generation Intel Graphics processor.It also features 6GB of RAM and 500GB hard drive.Intel Pentium G620 dual core processor.Processor speed 2.6GHz.6GB DDR3 RAM.500GB SATA hard drive.DVD optical drives: Dual layer CD-RW, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RW, DVD-RW, DVD-ROM speed.Dedicated graphics.On-board graphics memory.Intel HD 2000 graphics card.Microsoft Windows 7 Premium.Includes: Microsoft Home and Office Starter, Adobe Reader, Windows Media Player, Anti-virus and security, Disc writing.The Utopia PC has:
*
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 Quadl Core 3.00GHz (Socket AM3)Motherboard: AsRock M-ATX (Socket AM3)Memory: 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3Graphics: Onboard Nvidia GeForceCPU Cooler: AMD Stock CoolerHard Drive: 400GB S-ATAPC Case: Utopian PRO ATXPower Supply: 400wOperating System: Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-BitOptical Drive: S-ATA DVD±RW Super Multi Dual Layer
*

----------


## Nick Noble

I'd go for the zoostorm intel system, major reasons

more RAM always good for photo editing
dedicated graphics rather than onboard as on the AMD

but they would both be ok for the uses you indicate

----------


## RecQuery

At this point always go Intel, I used to like AMD but they've messed up a lot recently.

I'd check out http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/ also you may be able to build yourself something for cheaper, definitely so if you're exempt from VAT.

----------


## Alrock

> I'd check out http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/ also you may be able to build yourself something for cheaper, definitely so if you're exempt from VAT.


That's where I got mine from, custom built to your specifications, well worth checking out.

----------

